# Red blush!



## pianohno (Feb 18, 2009)

What do you think about MAC'S red blushes? Like Apple Red and Flame Red! Yay or Nay? Personally, I think they can look really flattering on some skin tones but too clown like for me as I've got quite a few pinky undertones so I just look a bit sunburnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Let me know what you girls think.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 18, 2009)

I've not tried the MAC ones but have had Nars Exhibit A put on me. I was really hesitant about her putting it on me, but was pleasantly surprised and want to buy it now.

So yes, I'm for red blushes ..if applied carefully. They won't suit everybody though.

What are the differences between Apple Red and Flame Red? Which is stronger?


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

Blushbaby does ExA throw a lot of orange?

I really want to get a red blush, I'm PPP but I think the contrast could be really pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think any of the hardcore true reds aren't PRO in Aus


----------



## pianohno (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I've not tried the MAC ones but have had Nars Exhibit A put on me. I was really hesitant about her putting it on me, but was pleasantly surprised and want to buy it now.

So yes, I'm for red blushes ..if applied carefully. They won't suit everybody though.

What are the differences between Apple Red and Flame Red? Which is stronger?_

 
Personally, I find Apple Red stronger! It's such a gorgeous colour, caught my eye as soon as I went into the PRO shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is the colour pay off on the NARS ? Might have to go try it!


----------



## pianohno (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I really want to get a red blush, I'm PPP but I think the contrast could be really pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I love how it looks on pale skin (for the majority)! Don't think I could ever stray from my pinks though


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2009)

If I want to look like a clown for a day, sure yeah.


----------



## doomkitteh (Feb 18, 2009)

I used to have premeditated ccb, and I loved it. It was the first blush I got and I used it for years.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 18, 2009)

Applied properly, I think red blush looks amazing.  It can actually look incredibly natural.


----------



## pianohno (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_If I want to look like a clown for a day, sure yeah._

 





 Yeah when not applied well it does remind me of this fellow ...





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doomkitteh* 

 
_I used to have premeditated ccb, and I loved it. It was the first blush I got and I used it for years._

 
I can't say I've tried that CCB, I'll get swatching when I next hit MAC! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Applied properly, I think red blush looks amazing.  It can actually look incredibly natural._

 
Yeah I totally agree, my mother naturally blushes a gorgeous reddy colour, so red blush applied on her just looks like she's not wearing anything but has a super healthy 'glow' to her!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2009)

lol This is just my opinion. I wouldn't dab my brush into something so bright or bold and apply it. That would be silly and scary! But personally, I do love bright colors, I just don't think I could pull off certain colors like red on cheeks, blue on lips (some people do, lol) and bright pink on the eyes. Again, this is just me.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't like flat out red blush but something like Merrily mineralized blush from MAC is great. 

I have a rouge from Ben Nye that is straight up RED and I never wear it. It's just not right LOL


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 18, 2009)

Application technique and tools make all the difference.  Certainly on really dark or really light skin tones, it will make more of a statement.  I like the option.   I use the following red MAC reg and pro blushes that are quite vivid and I am an NW20:




Salsarose 
Frankly Scarlet 
True Red 
Flame Red 

If you are applying a vivid blush, but go overboard, just buff some MSF Natural or Smashbox Halo powder over the top of it to tone it down.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 18, 2009)

I loooove red blush :]
I'm NC25 and I think it looks great on my skin, when applied properly, of course.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 18, 2009)

Hunger Red Cremeblush is gorgeousssss

Too bad it's DC'd ;_;


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

I think pretty much anything can look great (or crap) depending on the application and person wearing it. Red blush can be extremely beautiful! 

I know it can look scary in the pan but I doubt that many people want smears of red on their cheeks. IMO the same thing could be said for contouring/highlighting (who wants brown stripes or white splotches on their face?), it's all about the application! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pianohno* 

 
_Yeah I love how it looks on pale skin (for the majority)! Don't think I could ever stray from my pinks though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I adore it, it's the real look of a porcelain doll hey? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Applied properly, I think red blush looks amazing.  It can actually look incredibly natural._

 
Totally! It's a natural blushing/flush colour anyway. It makes sense! Light hand as always.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Blushbaby does ExA throw a lot of orange?_

 
Hmm no not really. It just looked 'rosy' on me (NC50) and was a nice flush of colour to my cheeks. The colour payoff is fab as expected with Nars blushes.

The MA applied it very lightly and it still showed up really well. I was expectinG it to look really OTT but it didn't. You only need a teeny bit cos it's so pigmented.

I'll try it with Albatross when I get it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 18, 2009)

I tried Apple Red in the store but I didn't like it on me. I have a lot of red/pink in my skin already and finding a nice red blush is hard, this one just made me look more red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try some of the one suggested above though, maybe I'll have some more luck


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Hmm no not really. It just looked 'rosy' on me (NC50) and was a nice flush of colour to my cheeks. The colour payoff is fab as expected with Nars blushes.

The MA applied it very lightly and it still showed up really well. I was expectinG it to look really OTT but it didn't. You only need a teeny bit cos it's so pigmented.

I'll try it with Albatross when I get it._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been lemming it for a while, I know it's gonna be a steep learning curve but it just looks so vibrant and gorgeous!


----------



## pianohno (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_If you are applying a vivid blush, but go overboard, just buff some MSF Natural or Smashbox Halo powder over the top of it to tone it down._

 
Yeah, MSF Natural can be used to tone down practically ANYTHING! It's useful for when I put a bit TOO much blush on (am I the only one who gets so excited putting make up on?!?!) but can't be bothered taking it ALL off - just blend it out and buff away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I adore it, it's the real look of a porcelain doll hey? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes! I can't wear bronzer (everything is too dark for me!) and peaches (apart from benefit's Georgia) just don't seem to do it for me! Pink's on porcelain skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I have a lot of red/pink in my skin already and finding a nice red blush is hard, this one just made me look more red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try some of the one suggested above though, maybe I'll have some more luck_

 
If you do have any look finding one that doesn't make you look more red - let me know as I'm in the same boat as you! Good luck


----------



## leenybeeny (Feb 18, 2009)

When applied with a light hand, and with soft lips and eyes, I think it gives a really beautifully flushed look.


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 18, 2009)

I have naturally red cheeks so I don't like to make them even more red...but that's not to say that it couldn't be pulled off...i've been curious to check out Apple Red also. Pinch Me from the reg. line is a great natural cheek color though if you want something pinky-red without being stark red. Victor C the senior artist did it on me it was gorgeous! I wear it all the time.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 18, 2009)

I LOVE red blush, haha. Serenly (I think that's the name?) is one of my faves, and I would marry my Brunette MSF (which is pretty red on me) if that were legal. I love it best when I'm tan, but it can look really good on pale skin, too. What I do is I actually place it on top of my cheekbones, like, where most people would put highlighter? Because I've recently found that to be the way it looks most natural on me. That's where I would naturally blush/get color from the sun/whatever. I'm so happy I've finally realized this, because I was never able to wear blush and have it look right before, haha! Anyway, I vote YES!


----------



## pianohno (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Pinch Me from the reg. line is a great natural cheek color though if you want something pinky-red without being stark red. Victor C the senior artist did it on me it was gorgeous! I wear it all the time._

 
I'm so glad you said this - I've been pondering over buying it for ages


----------



## shea_47 (Feb 20, 2009)

My complexion is quite pink and I have a ton of redness on my cheeks, forehead and chin that I attempt to neutralize and cover everyday, so red blush doesn't work on me...neither do berry colours. So, I just let my makeup coverage be lighter on the apples of my cheeks and with foundation on, I blush pink. No buying blushes for me!


----------



## geeko (Feb 22, 2009)

i'm NC20, and i have frankly scarlet blush which is a really scary red in the pan...

but if i use a very very light hand, it actually turns out to be a nice rosy red on me which i like a lot.

so i think it's pretty much about how light / heavy handed u are when u are applying the blushers...


----------



## Marjolaine (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm NC30 and I looooove red blushes.. I think they look really natural and good on me if I use light hand (of course). I'm so sick of peachy colors for months, I go for pinks and reds and I think Flame Red is a gorgeous red (though I don't own it yet)..


----------

